# Redneck Video game



## Ender (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.shockhaber.com/zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.htm


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 12, 2004)

That's pretty good...Try this one.
Warning, if you're a cat lover ignore this.

http://www.richsalter.btinternet.co.uk/


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2004)

I must have to much time on my hands today I've been playing these games for an extended period of time already today :idunno:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh, Gosh....geez!


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> That's pretty good...Try this one.
> Warning, if you're a cat lover ignore this.
> 
> http://www.richsalter.btinternet.co.uk/


hehehe..pretty good


----------

